# Zapco Z2KD



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty!!! 

What will you do with yours?


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Installed quite a few of these, this amp definitely has balls.....


----------

